# 

## radekziolo

Witam chciałby zapytać o tytułowy problem w nowo wybudowanym domu pomieszczenie o wymiarach 4,60m na 5,70m. strop monolityczny 15cm, zbrojenie siatka górna i dolna wszystko według projektu ugięcie stropu po roku wynosi 5.25cm, pęknięcia wokół płyty o szerokości do 2mm w najgorszym miejscu oraz odczuwalne drgania podczas tupnięcia. Nie jestem pewny co do jakości betonu miało przyjechać b20 a beton jest strasznie kruchy wydaje mi sie ze nawet chudziak na posadce jest od niego twardszy. prosze o pomoc co w takiej sytuacji zrobić jak naprawić.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Witam chciałby zapytać o tytułowy problem w nowo wybudowanym domu pomieszczenie o wymiarach 4,60m na 5,70m. strop monolityczny 15cm, zbrojenie siatka górna i dolna wszystko według projektu ugięcie stropu po roku wynosi 5.25cm, pęknięcia wokół płyty o szerokości do 2mm w najgorszym miejscu oraz odczuwalne drgania podczas tupnięcia. Nie jestem pewny co do jakości betonu miało przyjechać b20 a beton jest strasznie kruchy wydaje mi sie ze nawet chudziak na posadce jest od niego twardszy. prosze o pomoc co w takiej sytuacji zrobić jak naprawić.


Buldożer.

----------


## d7d

Wg opisu - do rozbiórki.
Grozi katastrofą.
Teren budowy należy zabezpieczyć przed dostępem wszelkich osób.
Jeżeli beton nie ma zamówionych parametrów a był odpowiednio pielęgnowany i nie było przemarznięcia mieszaki / świeżego betonu to pewnie wina wytwórni.

Należy poprosić o pomoc fachowca - kierownik budowy, konstruktor.
Może trzeba pobrać próbki do badań.

Kiedy było zalewanie stropu? jakie były temperatury i pogoda ?

----------


## Pod

Zawalić się nie zawali ale kto chciałby pod czymś takim mieszkać? Nie bierz już tej ekipy do stropów.

----------


## d7d

> Zawalić się nie zawali ...


Nie masz racji.
Na jakiej podstawie tak uważasz? 
Jak by coś się stało  to poniesiesz odpowiedzialność ??

----------


## radekziolo

temperatura ok 25 stopni polewany wodą co 2-3 godziny przez 4-5dni

----------


## d7d

Może za wcześnie był podlewany (przed związaniem) ?

----------


## radekziolo

tak oczywiście jak radzicie wezmę jakiegoś fachowca do oceny jednak czy jest jakaś opcja uratowanie tego ponieważ to juz stan surowy zamkniety. i dokładnie zmierzyłem pekniecia to przeważnie jest 0.2 0.3mm tyllko prze scianie nosnej jest 0.9mm i 30cm od nosniej stoi scianka działowa h+h 12cm

----------


## radekziolo

podlewany był juz napewno po zaschnięciu

----------


## radekziolo

jakieś 24h po zalaniu peknięć kurczowych nie ma

----------


## radekziolo

ok ale nie ważne od czego bede wycinał do laboratorium tylko czy istnieje sposób na uratowanie

----------


## d7d

Jak laboratorium poda wyniki to będzie można coś więcej powiedzieć.
Trzeba by to ocenić w powiązaniu z projektem stropu (obliczenia + rysunki zbrojenia) .

----------


## radekziolo

a istnieje w ogóle jakaś forma naprawy takiego stropu

----------


## Kemotxb

Masz jakieś ubezpieczenie ? Kierownik budowy powinien takowe mieć .... pobierz próbki i oddaj do laboratorium. Jeśli beton jest całkiem zniszczony to nie da się naprawić, trzeba kuć/rozwalać i od nowa robić. To raczej nie jest wina pielęgnacji a samego betonu, nawet źle pielęgnowany beton popęka ale nie ugnie się i nie kruszy. Masz fakturę i deklarację od betoniarni ?

----------


## szybkaosa

Zleć ekspertyzę, ale nie u pierwszego z brzegu konstruktora tylko u kogoś sprawdzonego. Ugięcie 6 cm - masz o minimum 300% przekroczony stan graniczny użytkowania. A jak dla mnie to masz ten stan przekroczony o 600%. Należy w pierwszej kolejności ustalić przyczynę tej awarii budowlanej, czy jest ot błąd technologiczny, wykonawczy czy projektowy. Na chwilę obecną podstępluj ten strop solidnie.

----------


## radekziolo

własnie tu jest problem z betoniarni tylko WZ

----------


## radekziolo

kuć i rozwalać ale czy istnieje opcja skucia samego stropu?

----------


## szybkaosa

> kuć i rozwalać ale czy istnieje opcja skucia samego stropu?


Nie zaczynaj od końca.

----------


## radekziolo

chce po prostu wiedzieć czy jest taka opcja w najczarniejszym scenariuszu bo jak pisałem to juz surowy zamknięty

----------


## Kemotxb

Strop to nie sam strop tylko wieniec obwodowy ścian i jeśli na środku jest lipa to i przy krawędzi też, skucie samego środka to pudrowanie trupa. Możesz dać jakieś zdjęcia ? tak dla potomności i przestrogi

----------


## d7d

> własnie tu jest problem z betoniarni tylko WZ


Kto zamawiał i kto płacił za beton? 
W jaki sposób był transportowany?

Budujesz systemem gospodarczym, masz kierownika budowy ?

----------


## radekziolo



----------


## radekziolo



----------


## radekziolo

system gospodarczy murarz zamawiał ja płaciłem, kierownik jest

----------


## radekziolo

gruszka pompa

----------


## jajmar

Pokaz rysunek zbrojnie tego stropu oznacz miejsce tych pokazanych rys.

----------


## radekziolo



----------


## radekziolo

od spodu stropu nie widać nawet jednego pęknięcia

----------


## wg39070

> Witam chciałby zapytać o tytułowy problem w nowo wybudowanym domu pomieszczenie o wymiarach 4,60m na 5,70m. strop monolityczny 15cm, zbrojenie siatka górna i dolna wszystko według projektu ugięcie stropu po roku wynosi 5.25cm, pęknięcia wokół płyty o szerokości do 2mm w najgorszym miejscu oraz odczuwalne drgania podczas tupnięcia. Nie jestem pewny co do jakości betonu miało przyjechać b20 a beton jest strasznie kruchy wydaje mi sie ze nawet chudziak na posadce jest od niego twardszy. prosze o pomoc co w takiej sytuacji zrobić jak naprawić.


Beton B20 na strop? Ja jak zamówiłem B30 to w betoniarni pytali się, czy aby na pewno na strop. Odpowiedziałem twierdząca i nie żałuję. Ławy fundamentowe, wieńce, schody i podciągi (za wyjątkiem jednego) też B30. Ten jeden lany był przez murarzy ale kupiłem kruszywo frakcjowane, dobry żwir i cement Expert 42,5 oraz sporo stali. Wszystko w porządku. Każdemu radzę wydać trochę więcej w betoniarni ale spać spokojnie. Na Twoim miejscu zasięgnął bym opinii w nadzorze budowlanym i nie ryzykował użytkowania. A tej betoniarni też bym przyjrzał się bliżej.

----------


## jajmar

> od spodu stropu nie widać nawet jednego pęknięcia


A ten strop ma zbrojenie gorą czy tylko dolem? Bo tu na rysunki nie widzę zbrojenia górnego. Troche nieostry ten rzut.

----------


## jajmar

> Beton B20 na strop? Ja jak zamówiłem B30 to w betoniarni pytali się, czy aby na pewno na strop.


bla bla bla , już chyba wszyscy na tym forum to wiedzą że zmieniłeś ten beton. Tylko nie o to jak zwykle chodzi w pytaniu jaki Ty masz beton. I po raz kolejny(tym razem ja) napiszę beton nawet B50 nie przeniesie rozciągania.

----------


## wg39070

> bla bla bla , już chyba wszyscy na tym forum to wiedzą że zmieniłeś ten beton. Tylko nie o to jak zwykle chodzi w pytaniu jaki Ty masz beton. I po raz kolejny(tym razem ja) napiszę beton nawet B50 nie przeniesie rozciągania.


No to wg Twojej teorii jeśli klasa betonu nie istotna, to zastąpmy go ...gipsem, nie?

----------


## Hanss

> własnie tu jest problem z betoniarni tylko WZ


To jest nagminna praktyka betoniarni...przywożą beton, kierowca ma tylko WZ, a jak chcesz fakturę VAT to musisz się upominać....Czym prędzej bierz od nich w pierwszej kolejności fakturę VAT...poproś również o deklarację betonu.....dopiero jak będziesz miał te dokumenty w ręku, wtedy dopiero napomknij im o Twoim problemie - nie prędzej przed otrzymaniem papierów...Pierwsze co to wzywaj kierownika budowy i zaczynajcie działać...
Tak na marginesie, to jeżeli dobrze widzę to komin nie ma dylatacji od stropu...widać jak byłby zalany na sztywno....
aha...i kiedy to w ogóle popękało??? Bo widzę, że na pietrze masz już pomurowane ściany???

----------


## KDWJ

Czy stemple były stawiane na piasku czy na chudziaku? Czy w pomieszczeniu pod tym stropem nie ma ugięć podłogi? Czy dostawa materiałów (dźwig HDS) na budowę 2 piętra nie odbywała się czasem poprzez to pomieszczenie? Kiedy zostały wyjęte stemple spod stropu? Czy na stropie były opierane stemple wyższej kondygnacji?

----------


## radekziolo

siatka górna i dolna niestety nie byłem obecny podczas prac, murarz mów ze według projektu dal 2 siatki

----------


## radekziolo

stemple na chudziaku, siana pomurowana jeszcze na stęplach, stęple wyjmowane po 1.5 miesiąca, nie było nic podpierane użytkowe poddasze

----------


## jajmar

> No to wg Twojej teorii jeśli klasa betonu nie istotna, to zastąpmy go ...gipsem, nie?


Wskaż cytat w którym tak napisałem.

----------


## jajmar

> siatka górna i dolna niestety nie byłem obecny podczas prac, murarz mów ze według projektu dal 2 siatki


Zacznij od badania betonu młotkiem schmidta, badanie nieinwazyjne nie niszczące. Co kierownik na ten strop?

----------


## radekziolo

kierownik będzie jutro

----------


## jacentyy

> Strop to nie sam strop tylko wieniec obwodowy ścian i jeśli na środku jest lipa to i przy krawędzi też, skucie samego środka to pudrowanie trupa. Możesz dać jakieś zdjęcia ? tak dla potomności i przestrogi


Nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd , w stropie żelbetowym wieniec nie jest potrzebny. 

Do zalozyciela watku: bez ogledzin na miejscu to ciezko coś wyrokować, bierz eksperta bo masz poważny problem z tym stropem.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd , w stropie żelbetowym wieniec nie jest potrzebny. 
> 
> Do zalozyciela watku: bez ogledzin na miejscu to ciezko coś wyrokować, bierz eksperta bo masz poważny problem z tym stropem.


a to ciekawe ... znaczy się w powietrzu ma wisieć ?

----------


## jacentyy

> a to ciekawe ... znaczy się w powietrzu ma wisieć ?


Nie cwaniakuj, bo napisałeś, że strop to nie sam strop tylko wieniec obwodowy, a ja Ci pisze ze nie masz racji i strop żelbetowy nie potrzebuje elementu zwanego wiencem. Moze sie opierac bezposrednio na murze jak brak Ci tego zdania w mojej wypowiedzi.

----------


## d7d

Tak, strop żelbetowy lany na budowie nie musi mieć wieńca obwodowego.
Powinien mieć odpowiednie zbrojenie na krawędziach.

Wg zdjęć zamieszczonych przez autora jedną z przyczyn może być brak górnego zbrojenia nad ścianami nośnymi.
Może zbrojenie górne (górna siatka) jest ale kończy się przed krawędziami ścian nośnych lub jest za małe zbrojenie?
Charakterystyczne jest - dużo większe rysy górą nad środkową podporą a mniejsze przy ścianach zewnętrznych.

----------


## d7d

> Załącznik 388230


Na rysunki nie ma pokazanego zbrojenia z opisem: górne lub / i dolne zbrojenie.
Może jest to jednocześnie górne i dolne albo tylko jedno z nich (np. dolne)

Jest coś takiego podanego w tabelce lub w innym miejscu ?

Pęknięcia powstały krótko po usunięciu stempli czy po dłuższym czasie ?

Do nadzoru budowlanego leniej nie udawaj się ...
Na tym etapie możesz mieć dodatkowe problemy.
Kierownik budowy - odebrał zbrojenie ?
Zapytaj tez projektanta ... czy dawał górne zbrojenie i niech sprawdzi z kierownikiem budowy co "system gospodarczy" wbudował.
Może to też być błąd montażu - zła siatka, złe zakotwienie itp.

----------


## jajmar

> Na rysunki nie ma pokazanego zbrojenia z opisem: górne lub / i dolne zbrojenie.
> Może jest to jednocześnie górne i dolne albo tylko jedno z nich (np. dolne)
> 
> Jest coś takiego podanego w tabelce lub w innym miejscu ?
> 
> Pęknięcia powstały krótko po usunięciu stempli czy po dłuższym czasie ?
> 
> Do nadzoru budowlanego leniej nie udawaj się ...
> Na tym etapie możesz mieć dodatkowe problemy.
> ...


Zgadzam sie z tym co piszesz. Zbrojenie górne na ścianie środkowej nie powinno się zakończyć, powinno być ciągle do L/4 kolejnego przęsła tylko wtedy będzie dobrze pracowało. Zakończenie siatki nad ściana jest blędem.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nie cwaniakuj, bo napisałeś, że strop to nie sam strop tylko wieniec obwodowy, a ja Ci pisze ze nie masz racji i strop żelbetowy nie potrzebuje elementu zwanego wiencem. Moze sie opierac bezposrednio na murze jak brak Ci tego zdania w mojej wypowiedzi.


Jak na razie to Ty cwaniakujesz nie ja ... proponujesz autorowi skuć całość ?

----------


## d7d

Najpierw analiza danych, wizja lokalna, weryfikacja wykonania, ewentualna ekspertyza ... 
Gadanie po próżnicy bez sensu.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Dokladnie analiza danych i wizja lokalna , sprawa ewidentnie nie na forum, tak przy okazji to pomimo ewentualnego braku dobrego zakotwienia 6 cm ugiecia od ciezaru wlasnego zelbetu to duzo za duzo dla rozpietosci 4-5 m9

----------


## szybkaosa

> ^^
> Dokladnie analiza danych i wizja lokalna , sprawa ewidentnie nie na forum, tak przy okazji to pomimo ewentualnego braku dobrego zakotwienia 6 cm ugiecia od ciezaru wlasnego zelbetu to duzo za duzo dla rozpietosci 4-5 m9


#15

----------


## TM3d

> a istnieje w ogóle jakaś forma naprawy takiego stropu


Są taśmy węglowe, maty węglowe, i kilka innych rzeczy. Kwestia kosztów oraz solidnego wykonawcy.

----------


## radekziolo

muszę zmienić istotny fakt dotyczący zbrojenia okazało sie ze mimo zapewnień murarza że dal dwie siatki dał tylko dolną. kierownik po ogledzinach zapewnia mnie ze napewno sie nie zarwie ze powstałe pękniecia i ugiecie jest winą właśnie tego zbrojenia, ale jak napisalem zapewnia ze nie ma opcji ze wieńce puszczą. na ile mam mu wierzyć? kierownik ocenił również że beton na pewno nie spełnia wymagań, na pewno nie jest b20. a wspomniane maty karbonowe jaki to koszt orientacyjnie?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> muszę zmienić istotny fakt dotyczący zbrojenia okazało sie ze mimo zapewnień murarza że dal dwie siatki dał tylko dolną. kierownik po ogledzinach zapewnia mnie ze napewno sie nie zarwie ze powstałe pękniecia i ugiecie jest winą właśnie tego zbrojenia, ale jak napisalem zapewnia ze nie ma opcji ze wieńce puszczą. na ile mam mu wierzyć? kierownik ocenił również że beton na pewno nie spełnia wymagań, na pewno nie jest b20. a wspomniane maty karbonowe jaki to koszt orientacyjnie?


a w jaki sposób murarz wyliczył, że jedna siatka jest wystarczająca?

W takiej sytuacji już wiesz skąd zdobędziesz pieniądze na naprawę - nie płać murarzowi.

----------


## jacentyy

A kierownik gdzie byl ? Ewidentnie masz problem, kierownika trza do sadu dac, on odpowiada za zgodnosc z projektem, jezeli zbrojenie bylo w projekcie to on za to wszystko beknie!!
Dtak to jest jak sie bierze popierdolki za 500- 1000 pln !!

----------


## jajmar

> muszę zmienić istotny fakt dotyczący zbrojenia okazało sie ze mimo zapewnień murarza że dal dwie siatki dał tylko dolną. kierownik po ogledzinach zapewnia mnie ze napewno sie nie zarwie ze powstałe pękniecia i ugiecie jest winą właśnie tego zbrojenia, ale jak napisalem zapewnia ze nie ma opcji ze wieńce puszczą. na ile mam mu wierzyć? kierownik ocenił również że beton na pewno nie spełnia wymagań, na pewno nie jest b20. a wspomniane maty karbonowe jaki to koszt orientacyjnie?


No i masz winnych i przyczynę. To co pisałem wcześniej że wygląda na brak zbrojenia górą. O wzmacnianiu taśmami zapomnij zapomnij drożej wyjdzie niż wyburzenie i zrobienie od nowa.  W projekcie jest zbrojenie górą? Jak jest z OC kierownika wyburzysz i odbudujesz jak nie ma z OC projektanta (tego co robił adaptację).

----------


## gambit565

jakie sa ostatnie wpisy w dzienniku budowy?
kto ma teraz dziennik budowy?
przy sprzyjajacych okolicznosciach wyjdziesz na zero, przy niesprzyjajacych jestes kilkadziesiat tysiecy w plecy.

----------


## d7d

> Witam chciałby zapytać o tytułowy problem w nowo wybudowanym domu pomieszczenie o wymiarach 4,60m na 5,70m. strop monolityczny 15cm, zbrojenie siatka górna i dolna wszystko według projektu 
> prosze o pomoc co w takiej sytuacji zrobić jak naprawić.


Masz zatrudnionego kierownika budowy ? zgłoszonego do urzędu i z wpisami do dziennika budowy?
Jeżeli tak, to możesz zgłosić się do kierownika budowy z roszczeniami.
Jeżeli w projekcie jest siatka górna i dolna to musi być tak wykonana i to jest obowiązek kierownika budowy aby dopilnować właściwego wykonania, montażu i odbioru robót przez zalaniem betonem.
Masz wpis z odbiorem zbrojenia i dopuszczenie do dalszych prac?
Jeżeli tak to masz dokument. 
Masz w domu dziennik budowy czy kierownik ma u siebie ?
Powinien być na placu budowy.

Wzmocnienie taśmami - rozwiązanie bez sensu i nie załatwi sprawy.
Możesz odpuścić ten sposób . Do tego jest to drogi sposób wzmocnienia stropów.

W zasadzie pozostaje rozbiórka stropu (lub stropów bo ten problem to chyba masz na całej kondygnacji). Niestety do rozbiórki będą też ściany.
Zapytaj projektanta czy w pozostałych polach stropu może być bez górnej siatki.
Można by podstemplować strop (tak aby zlikwidować ugięcie na zero lub nawet lekko w górę) i wkleić górna zbrojenie w okolicach ścian nośnych. 
To może być najłatwiejszy sposób na wzmocnienie stropu ale czy zlikwiduje ugięcie tego nie wiem.

Jeżeli kierownik jest wpisany do dziennika to można to zgłosić do ubezpieczyciela i powinno to się finansowo rozwiązać (z polisy kierownika).
Chyba że kierownik powie, że nie odbierał zbrojenia i ekipa zalała strop bez jego zgody.

----------


## esteta 2

Nikt nie wspomniał o tym, że można spróbować podeprzeć strop dwuteownikami stalowymi wpuszczonymi w ściany nośne parteru. Byłby to najprostszy i najtańszy sposób wzmocnienia konstrukcji. Niestety w tym przypadku należałoby się pogodzić ze zmniejszeniem wysokości pomieszczenia.

----------


## d7d

Takie wzmacnianie może jest dobre w przypadku wzmacnianie starego budynku. 
W nowobudowanym wszystko powinno być wykonane zgodnie z zasadami sztuki i zgodnie z dokumentacją projektową.

----------


## esteta 2

Tak, zgadzam się powinno być - ale niestety nie jest. W sytuacji opisanej powyżej trzeba się jakoś ratować. Po co rozwalać pół budynku jak można to zrobić szybciej i prościej, o kosztach nie wspominając. Chyba, że ktoś ma ochotę i czas na dochodzenie swoich praw przed sądem.

----------


## autor12

Podobna sytuacje miał kolega po ekspertyzie okazało sie że beton był wadliwa mieszanka  skończyło sie na rozbiorce i ponownym wylaniu stropu budynek parterowy z poddaszem mieszkalnym. Tylko w tej sytuacji było na tyle dobrze ze nie było jeszcze dachu .      Betoniarnia w ramach odszkodowania dostrczyła nowa mieszankę za darmo.

----------


## d7d

> Betoniarnia w ramach odszkodowania dostrczyła nowa mieszankę za darmo.


Kto zapłacił za ekspertyzę, rozbiórkę i za wykonanie nowego stropu ?

----------


## admiralbar

Kolego nie szukaj odpowiedzi na tkie pytania na forum, tylko szukaj kumatego konstruktora, który to zobaczy, oceni i weźmie odpowiedzialność za to co powie.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Betoniarnia w ramach odszkodowania dostrczyła nowa mieszankę za darmo.


faktycznie koszt betonu na strop w porównaniu z rozbiórką i ponownym wykonaniem, stratą czasu i obniżeniem wartości domu to zaledwie 10 %. Betoniarnia powinna pokryć całość plus odsetki i odszkodowanie.

----------


## Zbig301

:offtopic:

----------

